# Drag and Drop kopiert nur noch anstatt zu verschieben



## Stargazer (19. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine kurze Frage:
Seit gestern (und ohne konkreten Grund, ich hab nichts am System verändert), tritt folgendes Phänomen auf:

Wenn ich eine Datei vom Desktop (c: ) in die auf dem Desktop bestehende Verknüpfung eines Ordners auf d: verschiebe, wird die Datei neuerdings kopiert anstatt verschoben. 
Es handelt sich um eine einzige Festplatte, aber unterschiedliche Partitionen. Bislang funktionierte das Drag and Drop (verschieben) in dieser Konstellation ohne Probleme. Ich benutze Win7 x64 SP1.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?
Vielen Dank!

Mfg. Christof


----------



## elpadre (19. April 2013)

ich glaube der "merkt" sich das ab einer gewissen häufigkeit. 
Mach mal Drag and Drop mit Rechtsklick, dann öffnet sich ja die Auswahl, und wenn du dann wieder mit Linksklick D&D machst, nimmt der glaub ich das letzte gewählte. 

Sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Zudem kopiert der mMn IMMER mit Linksklick, sofern anderes Medium (von Stick auf Platte oder so), innerhalb des Selben Mediums macht der Verschieben.

Kannste ja mal testen und hier zurückschreiben.

mfg
elpadre


----------



## OctoCore (19. April 2013)

Stimmt.
Wenn man einfach per linkem Mousebutton eine Datei zieht, gilt: Zwischen verschiedenen Partitionen wird kopiert, innerhalb einer Partition wird verschoben.
Das ist kein Bug, sondern ein Feature.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2013)

Vollführe dein Drag&Drop einfach mit der rechten Maustaste - in dem Falle wirst du immer gefragt ob du nun verschieben oder kopieren willst... und was Windows getan hätte wenn dus "mit links" versuchst ist in dem Falle fett markiert.


----------



## hendrosch (19. April 2013)

Einfach wenn du die Datei schon am "ziehen" bist STRG, Umschalt oder Alt drücken eins ist kopieren, eins verschieben und das andere Verknüpfung erstellen weis grad leider aber nicht was was ist.


----------



## Stargazer (19. April 2013)

Erst einmal danke für die Antworten!

Der Tipp von elpadre hilft leider nicht, die Variante mit der rechten Maustaste markiert immer das Kopieren als fett.

Ich frage deshalb, weil bei mir diese Aktion früher IMMER das Verschieben ausgelöst hat und nun plötzlich erst das Kopieren. Ich benutze Win7 seit 2 Jahren auf 2 verschiedenen Computern und hatte nie das Kopieren bei mir zwischen verschiedenen Partitionen. Ich kenne es gar nicht anders, als dass bei mir ein Verschieben ausgelöst wird...

Auch die Microsoft-Seite bestätigt zumindest für WinVista, dass eigentlich ein Verschieben ausgelöst werden müsste: Verschieben und Kopieren von Dateien mithilfe von Drag & Drop

Für Win7 habe ich so eine Zusammenstellung noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## instagib (19. April 2013)

Ich empfehle

STRG+X (Ausschneiden)
STRG+C (Kopieren)
STRG+V (Einfügen)

All Windows 7 keyboard shortcuts - the complete list - 4sysops


----------



## ForenTroll (20. April 2013)

Vllt hilft auch TeraCopy 
(Das Tool verschiebt natürlich auch)


----------



## flasha (20. April 2013)

Stargazer schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Der Tipp von elpadre hilft leider nicht, die Variante mit der rechten Maustaste markiert immer das Kopieren als fett.
> 
> ...



Da steht: Andere Partition = kopieren!


----------



## Stargazer (22. April 2013)

flasha schrieb:


> Da steht: Andere Partition = kopieren!


 
Da steht:

"Ziel beim Ziehen einer Datei:
Ein Ordner auf derselben Festplatte --> Die Datei wird in den Zielordner verschoben."

Das Wort "Partition" wird hier gar nicht verwendet...


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. April 2013)

Festplatte sollte wohl logisches Laufwerk, sprich Partition heißen.

Ansonsten mach es so wie ich: Shift (Umschalttaste) gedrückt halten beim verschieben.

Man kann übrigens schon vorher erkennen ob Windows verschieben, kopieren oder gar nur eine Verknüpfung erstellen will. Beim kopieren erscheint unten rechts am Mauszeiger ein Karo mit einem Plus drin, beim verschieben nichts und bei einer Verknüpfung ein geschwungener Pfeil. Per Shift, Alt und Control (Steuerungstaste) kann man auch manuell zwischen allen dreien auswählen


----------



## Stargazer (29. April 2013)

Danke für die Antworten!


----------

